# Living in Dubai



## 1974pickle (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone advise on the Wafi, Oud mall / area. I am wary of moving there from the UK as have heard there are lots of prostitues in Dubai and lots of gold diggers! What is it acutally like to live there? what is the mall like? what kind of people work there? What is the main nationality and gender of the people working in the mall?

Thank you in advance for help.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

You'll probably get more help and advice from people posting in the Dubai forum here: Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

1974pickle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone advise on the Wafi, Oud mall / area. I am wary of moving there from the UK as have heard there are lots of prostitues in Dubai and lots of gold diggers! What is it acutally like to live there? what is the mall like? what kind of people work there? What is the main nationality and gender of the people working in the mall?


Hello 1974pickle,

Come and take a look for yourself, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Start by reading this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html

After that, read something about Dubai which is not from The Daily Mail. Dubai is a third world city in many ways, but "what is it actually like to live there" depends on what you make of it and the social circle you develop here!
All the best for your move, and once you have done some background reading, please do ask questions and a lot of us will be happy to answer.


----------

